# Esquel and La Hoya Skiing



## 2ndtime

Thanking all who respond 
- 
I have been thinking and....Esquel and La Hoya Skiing 
- 
I am 63 years old and possibly for the only and last time in my life have the change, health and money (I think) to snow ski a full season at La Hoya, Argentina. 
- 
Might someone post a link that has rooms and apartments for long term rentals in Esquel that is for 'Locals' and not ****** and/or short term vacation rentals. 
- 
As noted before, I speak a low conversational level Spanish (from living 5 years in Mexico) and have no problem mixing with the local population.


----------



## Manumanos

Try google (???


----------

